# Who started the use of "Covenant-breaker" ?



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 14, 2005)

Who was the first Reformed theologian to use this term in reference to the non-elect within the covenant? Just curious.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 15, 2005)

How far back?

Augustine uses the term throughout "A Treatise on Nature and Grace".
Being second to Iranaeus on "Covenant Theology", I'd say that's pretty far back.

Josephus uses the term in his "Antiquities of the Jews" (but he's not Reformed).

I guess overall one would conclude that its not an uncommon term and the early fathers uses it as well as all through the writings of the Reformers - Calvin is chock full of the term everywhere.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> How far back?
> 
> Augustine uses the term throughout "A Treatise on Nature and Grace".
> ...



Which covenant was Augustine refering to? (As well as the other church fathers you know of?) Cov. of Grace? Or with Adam?


----------

